# Java RMI Objekt konsistenz



## Letters90 (2. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

Ich versuche mich gerade in rahmen der Uni mit Java RMI vertraut zu machen und habe dazu eine recht triviale Frage.

Gegeben sei ein Client der vom Server ein Objekt als Information erhält. Das gleiche Objekt wird auf der Serverseite zwischengespeichert und ändert dort seinen Inhalt. Gibt der Client das Objekt zurück um eine änderung im Kontext zu Indentifizieren, wie wird das nun mittlerweile geänderte Objekt im Server Identifiziert?

Eine einfache Lösung könnte Ich über einen vergleich von internen Tokens Implementieren allerdings Denke Ich das es eine vorimplementierte Lösung geben muss da es häufiger vorkommen sollte.

Grüße Letters.


----------



## CptSocket (2. Feb 2015)

Hallo Letters

Hast du dir die Lockingstrategien von Hibernate schonmal angeschaut?
https://docs.jboss.org/hibernate/orm/4.0/devguide/en-US/html/ch05.html


Freundliche Grüsse
CptSocket


----------

